# Frog not holding itself up anymore



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi everyone.

I have a leuc (Denny) that isn't holding itself up very well. His front legs are at 90 degree angles, rather than the obtuse angle (sorry, math teacher) that my healthier frog has. I've had him since last Christmas, and this is a recent thing. He gets FFF's dusted alternately with Herpetivite and a calcium supplement. The humidity level is between 80 and 100% and temperatures between 75 and 80. He eats fine, although the healthier frog usually eats more of the food.

I've been removing the healthier frog on alternate feedings to give the little guy a better change. I'm worried because I lost a frog in June that exhibited almost the same inability to hold itself up, although its legs were often stuck at odd angles.

Any ideas? He still climbs, but hasn't called since the other frog died in June.


----------



## Amagaeru (May 6, 2015)

I would see about getting a fecal test. You've already seen this behavior in the past, and it didn't end well. Get some tests done to see if it's disease/parasites causing problems with its immune system. 

Other than that, I'd suggest more experienced dart owners home in. I've worked with a lot of tree frogs, but not yet with darts.


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

It started holding itself up normally again, but went back to the crouched position. Do they sometimes sleep in that position? It went back to crouched position in the evening (froggies live at school, and I only see them at night on long weekends/breaks or late school events like today.)

The deceased frog often had its legs stuck to its sides, and this one isn't doing that. The other live frog in the tank has fattened out since the 17 hour drive they endured when I traveled up north for the summer. I will continue to monitor and give this frog better food opportunities. (local exotic animal hospital does not offer frog fecals, but enjoyed looking at them when I took them last March).


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

What type of frog is the healthier frog?


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

Both are leucs from the same egg clutch. They were a gift from my brother who got them from a breeder friend. I have since learned that most of the frogs from that group are no longer living. They are at least a year old by my estimation (received them around Christmas last year, they've grown about a centimeter in length since I got them, then stopped getting longer).


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

Update: Frog improving.

I had read that Herpetivite contained vitamin A on various forums here, so I accepted it. Upon actual inspection myself discovered it does not (at least, the one I have doesn't). So have acquired Repashy Vitamin A (finally!) and am pleased by the results. Denny isn't "fat froggy" again yet, but improving. He is holding himself up and jumping more.

I also started putting Denny in Baytril leftover from previous frog (used liquid was discarded, this was unused liquid), and it is seeming far more positive than with the last poor frog. He doesn't enjoy the experience, but I will continue the full 7 days. The vet had said that it would keep and I could use it for other frogs.


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Repashy Calcium Plus has the frog-friendly Vitamin A and calcium all-in-one!


----------

